# Подвывих атланта



## МарияТелек (8 Дек 2011)

Рентген шейного отдела позвоночника (еще снимки выложу чуть позже): начальные признаки остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника деформирующий спондилез С5-С6. нестабильность сегментов С2-С5. Ротационный подвывих атланта вправо. Аномалия Киммерле. 37 лет. Родилась кривошеей ( делали массаж). Мучаюсь 8 лет. Больше всего проблем создаёт атлант. Сдавливает нервные окончания затылка, челюсти, иногда глаз, носа. Спать могу только на левом боку, иначе зажимает нервы. Дискомфорт в любом положении. Периодически бывает шум, свист в ушах. Покрутишь чуть головой, может пройти. С утра встаю - сильные боли в мышцах, верхних позвонках, затылке, часов до 14-15 раскачиваюсь. Неясная голова. При повороте головы хруст в позвонках. Что можно сделать с атлантом? 3 остеопата, у которых я была, помочь ничем не смогли. Сил нет ни на что из-за шеи. Как вправить атланта? И поможет ли вправление в моём случае? И что вообще делать?


----------



## МарияТелек (8 Дек 2011)

рентген от 22.03.11.
   

мрт от 23.04.2005, мрт 30.06.2009


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2011)

МарияТелек написал(а):


> рентген от 22.03.11.


снимки не читабельны


----------



## МарияТелек (8 Дек 2011)

наверно у Вас программы нет читать)) щас попробую в другом виде сохранить)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2011)

МарияТелек написал(а):


> наверно у Вас программы нет читать)) щас попробую в другом виде сохранить)


вы не поняли, на снимках после сканирования ничего не видно,  они слишком темные, если по простому...


----------



## МарияТелек (8 Дек 2011)

тут сложнее щас попробую лист подложить


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2011)

МарияТелек написал(а):


> тут сложнее щас попробую лист подложить


не надо получится плохо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2011)

откройте на весь экран монитора программу БЛОКНОТ. Приложите снимок к белому экрану монитора и цифровым фотоаппаратом сделайте фото снимка.


----------



## МарияТелек (8 Дек 2011)

Посмотрите пожалуйста, видно щас?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2011)

Да все получилось. Как помочь это самый сложный вопрос, нужен врач, умеющий это лечить, где его вам взять не знаю. То, что остеопаты не помогли, означает, что их уровень умения недостаточен.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Дек 2011)

В питерской МАПО трудятся прекрасные вертеброневрологи. Можете обратиться к ним на кафедру. Так же за помощью можно обратиться к питерскому консультанту форума доктору abelar.


----------



## AIR (8 Дек 2011)

> Больше всего проблем создаёт атлант.


Очень несовсем так ... Проблема с обоими суставами головы вследствие ассиметричного укорочения подзатылочных мышц, смещающих позвонки и ограничивающих подвижность в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах С0-С1-С2. На уровне С5-С6-С7  ситуация подобна, хоть и менее выражена.  Ограничение подвижности на этих уровнях привело к избыточной двигательной нагрузке на средний уровень шейного отдела и как следствие привело к нестабильности..


> Покрутишь чуть головой, может пройти.


Вначале может периодически и проходить, а потом эти ,,крутилки,, будут ухудшать состояние и чем дальше, тем сильнее.. 


> Как вправить атланта?


Неправильный  вопрос. Проблема комплексная и попытка вправления атланта в лучшем случае ничего не изменит, а в худшем приведёт к бОльшим проблемам. Необходимо попытаться восстановить подвижность и атланта и аксиса работая послойно и осторожно расслабляя мышцы суставов головы. Кроме того аналогичная работа с мышцами нижне-шейного отдела. Серединку шеи не трогать, не дёргать , не вправлять и т.п...


> И что вообще делать?


Если ситуация действительно такая серьёзная и ничего не помогает, то в Москве я бы предложил обратиться к себе..


----------



## МарияТелек (9 Дек 2011)

спасибо) ничего не найду, поеду к Вам


----------



## МарияТелек (9 Дек 2011)

не крутить головой нереально, знаю что нельзя зажимает так, будто тиски затянули. покрутишь отпускает на короткое время.


----------



## AIR (10 Дек 2011)

Напряжённые и укороченные мышцы при статической нагрузке смещают позвонки вызывая чувство дискомфорта, усталости и т.д... Во время кручения головой в противоположном от смещения направлении вы ,,ставите на место,, позвонки . Всё бы хорошо, но частыми такими движениями вы сильнее растягиваете мышечно-связочный аппарат этого позвоночно-двигательного сегмента постепенно вызывая его нестабильность. И чем дальше, тем сильнее эта нестабильность... А блокированные сегменты (с ограничением объёма движений) в данной ситуации оставаясь без двигательной нагрузки, блокируются ещё больше... В итоге ситуация только ухудшается. При лечении задача очень избирательно воздействовать только на блокированные позвоночно-двигательные сегменты, ни в коем случае не трогая избыточно подвижные.. Кроме того, воздействовать на них также надо очень осторожно, мягко (в прямом смысле подушечками пальцев) с микроскопической амплитудой, иначе движение передастся на соседние нестабильные сегменты увеличивая их гиперподвижность (чего нам ни в коем случае нельзя делать).. Если уменьшится ограничение подвижности в блокированных сегментах, то двигательная нагрузка будет более равномерно распределяться по шейному отделу. Соответственно , уменьшившаяся механическая нагрузка на нестабильные двигательные сегменты будет способствовать восстановлению их опорного комплекса...
P.S. Постарйтесь пожалуйста внимательно и до конца причитать написанное мной, чтобы мне не жалко было потраченного на написательство время.. Удачи!


----------



## МарияТелек (11 Дек 2011)

Читаю внимательно. 8 лет мучиться и тратить деньги на то, что не помогает, будешь читать очень внимательно. Прекрасно поняла то, что вы мне написали. Осталось только найти грамотного специалиста. В этом основная проблема. 3 мануальных терапевта, 3 остеопата, куча массажистов, 4 неврлога, 5 месяцев йоги, 2 недели пансионата - никто не помог. Нейрохирург щас выписал кучу лекарств, чтобы снять болевой синдром, пока не пила. Голова начинает соображать только к вечеру, когда мышцы чуть отпускает.


----------



## Сестричка (10 Май 2015)

Вы вылечились?


----------



## bartonn (10 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Напряжённые и укороченные мышцы при статической нагрузке смещают позвонки вызывая чувство дискомфорта, усталости и т.д... Во время кручения головой в противоположном от смещения направлении вы ,,ставите на место,, позвонки . Всё бы хорошо, но частыми такими движениями вы сильнее растягиваете мышечно-связочный аппарат этого позвоночно-двигательного сегмента постепенно вызывая его нестабильность. И чем дальше, тем сильнее эта нестабильность... А блокированные сегменты (с ограничением объёма движений) в данной ситуации оставаясь без двигательной нагрузки, блокируются ещё больше... В итоге ситуация только ухудшается. При лечении задача очень избирательно воздействовать только на блокированные позвоночно-двигательные сегменты, ни в коем случае не трогая избыточно подвижные.. Кроме того, воздействовать на них также надо очень осторожно, мягко (в прямом смысле подушечками пальцев) с микроскопической амплитудой, иначе движение передастся на соседние нестабильные сегменты увеличивая их гиперподвижность (чего нам ни в коем случае нельзя делать).. Если уменьшится ограничение подвижности в блокированных сегментах, то двигательная нагрузка будет более равномерно распределяться по шейному отделу. Соответственно , уменьшившаяся механическая нагрузка на нестабильные двигательные сегменты будет способствовать восстановлению их опорного комплекса...
> P.S. Постарйтесь пожалуйста внимательно и до конца причитать написанное мной, чтобы мне не жалко было потраченного на написательство время.. Удачи!



Кто-нибудь может порекомендовать толкового доктора владеющей этой методикой в Украине? Желательно Киев. Кто прошел через муки и нашел своего врача, дайте контакты, плиз!  У меня подвывих, блок, Кимерли, нестабильность С3 С4, нарушен отток ...


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2016)

*bartonn*, здравствуйте!
Получите консультацию врачей, создав собственную тему -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.
При необходимости я с удовольствием Вам помогу.


----------



## Василий Чайка (13 Апр 2016)

bartonn написал(а):


> Кто-нибудь может порекомендовать толкового доктора владеющей этой методикой в Украине? Желательно Киев. Кто прошел через муки и нашел своего врача, дайте контакты, плиз!  У меня подвывих, блок, Кимерли, нестабильность С3 С4, нарушен отток ...


Берите снимки и приходите


----------



## bartonn (16 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Берите снимки и приходите


В понедельник позвоню.


----------

